# EMG Metal Works - here is all the info



## leonardo7 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Q: What is Metal Works?
> 
> A: Metal Works is the beginning of a new era for EMG. Options, options, options is the
> name of the game! It&#8217;s not a full on custom shop but we are working to give you more of
> ...



http://www.emgpickups.com/content/wiringdiagrams/Metal Works FAQ (2).pdf


----------



## JamesM (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2013)

Knowing EMG, these will probably be out by 2025.


----------



## Itchyman (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm. I have an antique white RR1 with gold hardware that I've been considering putting some EMG's on. A gold 81 and 60A would be perfect.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Its cool that they posted diagrams for new stuff. Should help alot of people out.

Also, 57-8H/66-8H is gonna be awesome. So is the 81-8HX/85-8HX combo


----------



## yellow (Feb 22, 2013)

Wait a second man. Are you telling me they made/are making an active 81-8 and 85-8....for release this month? I looked all over besides the emg site, and I cant find anything. was anyone at namm that can verify active 8 string 81/85 pups?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 22, 2013)

They have just been released in NAMM last month, so it'll probably take a little while to reach the stores. IIRC, they said they'll be available by end of March.


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 22, 2013)

yellow said:


> Wait a second man. Are you telling me they made/are making an active 81-8 and 85-8....for release this month? I looked all over besides the emg site, and I cant find anything. was anyone at namm that can verify active 8 string 81/85 pups?



Dude! I know, this is huge! The 81-8 and 85-8 are coming!   

The EMG website is notorious for not being updated. They have things that have been out for years that never got onto their site


----------



## yellow (Feb 22, 2013)

OMG!!!! Is the MSRP correct though, $179.99 for one, $369.99 for a set!! That's nuts....EMG Launches Metal Works! | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw the EMG January 26th Facebook post about this. I have been anxiously waiting for the release of these pickups.

Ideas, ideas, ideas.


----------



## yellow (Feb 22, 2013)

updated info: the single pickup will be $180 and the set is $370 and supposedly they will be available next month, but I will have confirmation tomorrow. As much as ive been waiting for the 81-8/85-8 set, $400 bucks is asking a lot huh?

still excited


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 22, 2013)

yellow said:


> OMG!!!! Is the MSRP correct though, $179.99 for one, $369.99 for a set!! That's nuts....EMG Launches Metal Works! | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups



thats wayyyyyy to much. but I want a set of 55-7h and 66-7h pickups


----------



## Veritech Zero (Feb 22, 2013)

You guys can relax about the MSRP though, the 57/66 MSRP is $199.99 each, and so the MRP (the one you should be concerned about) is actually $129.99. the MRP of the new metalworks will be $109.99 each.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 22, 2013)

lets hope so!!!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 22, 2013)

Veritech Zero said:


> You guys can relax about the MSRP though, the 57/66 MSRP is $199.99 each, and so the MRP (the one you should be concerned about) is actually $129.99. the MRP of the new metalworks will be $109.99 each.



MSRP = Manufacturer *Suggested* Retail Price, so who cares. I just got the 57/66 set from a MusiciansFriend sale for $208. 

The regular price on the 57 or 66 (individually) is $129, so the retail in this case is 35% cheaper than the MSRP.


----------



## Veritech Zero (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah I love me some EMG, but if they were $180 a pop there are other options out there I have always wanted to try


----------



## yellow (Feb 23, 2013)

Well gc said msrp is just a number but they use that number only to offer a slight reduction. the rep I spoke to said to expect in the ballpark of $149, but based on 808 being 159 minus 30 so idk if that means less then 150...Idk


----------



## AliceLG (Feb 23, 2013)

Now I'll just patiently wait for the 57/66 in brushed gold to appear in thomann's catalog.

As well as the 57-7/66-7 (in beautiful white maybe? )

And the 57-8/66-8 (also in beautiful white pls pls pls )



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Knowing EMG, these will probably be out by 2025.



 Hope to all deities you are wrong


----------



## Galeus708 (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a shame they're not doing this for their single coils. A black chrome FTC for the neck of that custom Tele I'm dreaming of would be sweet.


----------



## teleofseven (Mar 8, 2013)

when the fuck can i buy these? emg sell them already!!!


----------



## yellow (Mar 9, 2013)

My custom built EMG 81-8/85-8 set (special/1 of a kind fitted for the RG2228) is on the way!!! EMG is the best...coolest company ever...they went outta their way to get these pickups to me, fitted and housed specifically for my axe! Not on the market, and not available anywhere. Im very pleased with EMGs customer service and the response they gave me...Ive been a vocal supporter for quite some time, and EMG still is the best pickup on the market, specifically for actives, but EMG is the best...pioneers and innovators of the industry, and im a big fan of metalworks even tho they are still on the way. Thx Chrys !!!


----------



## Chuck (Mar 9, 2013)

yellow said:


> My custom built EMG 81-8/85-8 set (special/1 of a kind fitted for the RG2228) is on the way!!! EMG is the best...coolest company ever...they went outta their way to get these pickups to me, fitted and housed specifically for my axe! Not on the market, and not available anywhere. Im very pleased with EMGs customer service and the response they gave me...Ive been a vocal supporter for quite some time, and EMG still is the best pickup on the market, specifically for actives, but EMG is the best...pioneers and innovators of the industry, and im a big fan of metalworks even tho they are still on the way. Thx Chrys !!!



so the RPC isn't a fix huh?


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 9, 2013)

It'll be nice to see some manufacturers start using these in their guitars for sure *cough Ibanez*

I see a lot of people favoring this route over the huge as fuck EMG 707 route.


----------



## yellow (Mar 9, 2013)

oh its def a fix for all actives...definitely the best sounding 8 string youll never hear  but, I like ya misery, u got a sense of humor

in any case....I got the exact set I wanted, and always used, custom made....on the house w/a lot more on the table....w/ me and EMG that is


----------



## Chuck (Mar 9, 2013)

Heheh, well tone is subjective anyway but hey cool anyway


----------



## yellow (Mar 9, 2013)

now that u mention it man...the RPC + 81-8 = OMG holy shit, I didn't even think of that till just now...even more excited...and thank you man


----------



## Syriel (Mar 10, 2013)

Seems the website has been updated with the Metal Works stuff.

I checked the site a few days back and the "GUITAR" section was gone, and now it's back with them. 

EMG actually managed to update their site. 

Still doesn't have the SA-7 though.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 10, 2013)

Syriel said:


> Seems the website has been updated with the Metal Works stuff.
> 
> I checked the site a few days back and the "GUITAR" section was gone, and now it's back with them.
> 
> ...



Well, the 7 and 8-string versions are not listed yet, where are the 57-7, 66-7, 85-7 for example, and what about the X-series? It's quite frustrating to be honest. I hope these pickups will be available before next year NAMM.


----------



## yellow (Mar 11, 2013)

UPDATE: Just got email from EMG a lil while ago...my custom 81-8/85-8 set is officially in in process/progress; 2-3 wks to finish build [and then I guess another week maybe to ship from CA to NYC] so in about 1 month Ill have the first 81-8/85-8 (cough custom cough) set out!!!


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 11, 2013)

Chrys told me a few days ago that the first batches of 7s and 8s are being made


----------



## yellow (Mar 11, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Chrys told me a few days ago that the first batches of 7s and 8s are being made


 
well then, now u got some more proof that chrys is as honest as they come lol


----------



## patdavidseven (Mar 11, 2013)

sounds cool, i really like the look of my jh set


----------



## SrDeMaFp (Mar 14, 2013)

patdavidseven said:


> sounds cool, i really like the look of my jh set



Fuckin' A, man. I dig the look of my Het-Set as well. The 57/66's look cool as shit too. I wish they did custom engraving - those ZW models look pretty damn cool, IMO.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 14, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Chrys told me a few days ago that the first batches of 7s and 8s are being made



Who's Chrys? I presume he works for EMG. If that has any truth to it, then why the EMG web page is void of any mention to the new 7 & 8 string pickups they announced at NAMM 2013, 2 months ago? 

Forget the Metalworks, they announced an 85-7, where is that? You can actually buy guitars with this pickup installed (Schecter Damien Elite & Damien Platinum 7-string guitars), still NOTHING on EMG web page and you can't find that pickup anywhere to buy.

Hype is maybe a smart marketing tool, but waiting for too long can easily dismiss the customers to the other camp, hear me EMG?


----------



## JMP2203 (Mar 18, 2013)

does anyone know if the JH bridge will be available on 7 string H housing?


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Who's Chrys? I presume he works for EMG.



Hes the AR guy. Also fills in as Devin Townsends guitarist in the DT project. Has his own music too. He was the AR guy at Ampeg/Mackie before coming to EMG and is the one responsible for the whole Mackie powered speaker movement that happened with the Axe Fx movement that started with Misha and Tosin etc. He is really the brainchild behind the 57/66 and this breath of fresh air EMG is currently taking.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 18, 2013)

i really want to buy these in the 7 string version but i cant find them anywhere.


----------



## teleofseven (Mar 19, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> i really want to buy these in the 7 string version but i cant find them anywhere.



cause apparently they're just starting production... 

i remember them saying they start shipping in april. but being EMG, that most likely meant april of 2023


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 19, 2013)

got a new job, so I may be ordering a set soon!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 19, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Hes the AR guy. Also fills in as Devin Townsends guitarist in the DT project. Has his own music too. He was the AR guy at Ampeg/Mackie before coming to EMG and is the one responsible for the whole Mackie powered speaker movement that happened with the Axe Fx movement that started with Misha and Tosin etc. He is really the brainchild behind the 57/66 and this breath of fresh air EMG is currently taking.



He sounds like a true genius, hats off for the 57/66, this set is AMAZING.

But, why there is NO information at all on the new 7, 8-string pickups? Is it because they are not ready yet? So, they'll be available later? Summer? Fall? EMG has to post something, even on the FB page. The fact that there is no mention of them at all doesn't sound too good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Is it because they are not ready yet? QUOTE]
> 
> Pretty sure this is why.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 20, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> He sounds like a true genius, hats off for the 57/66, this set is AMAZING.
> 
> But, why there is NO information at all on the new 7, 8-string pickups? Is it because they are not ready yet? So, they'll be available later? Summer? Fall? EMG has to post something, even on the FB page. The fact that there is no mention of them at all doesn't sound too good.




Nobody has one yet. Should be in April

Agreed. The 57/66 are incredible!


----------



## AscendingMatt (Mar 21, 2013)

i emailed the sales dept at EMG and they said the 7 string version should be shipping out in the middle of april! hopefully hes not just dickin me around


----------



## potatohead (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone know how these will be sold? I assume you place an order with a dealer and the'll take a couple weeks to show up? I can't seem to find any of them (even sixer stuff) anywhere yet other than EMG's site.


----------



## teleofseven (Mar 24, 2013)

potatohead said:


> Does anyone know how these will be sold? I assume you place an order with a dealer and the'll take a couple weeks to show up? I can't seem to find any of them (even sixer stuff) anywhere yet other than EMG's site.



did you read the thread at all? production has only just started and the post before yours said they should start shipping mid april. sheesh...


----------



## potatohead (Mar 26, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> did you read the thread at all? production has only just started and the post before yours said they should start shipping mid april. sheesh...


 
That post says the seven string version. In fact pretty much the whole thread mentions only sevens and eights 

Thanks anyway


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 26, 2013)

looks like the EMG sites products listings have dissapeared yet again, hopefully with updated 7 and 8 string info


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2013)

Back online. Still no 7 or 8 strings.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 29, 2013)

The 81-7, 707, 85-7, 60-7 are all available currently in the H cap for endorsees. I guess they havent made enough yet to start shipping them to distributors. The 57-7 and 66-7 aren't available yet. He told me yesterday that everything should be available for everyone starting in around 3 weeks. 

Im getting an 85-7X in standard soapbar next week and 57-7H/66-7H when available in about 3 weeks and possibly an 81-8X.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 31, 2013)

They (7&8 strings pickups) are here....FINALLY!
Metal Works | Electric Guitar Pickups & Accessories - EMG Pickups

No images though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2013)

$140 each... $20 more than the soapbars. That's direct from EMG, so I would assume they would probably be $120 once they hit Musiciansfriend.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 31, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $140 each... $20 more than the soapbars. That's direct from EMG, so I would assume they would probably be $120 once they hit Musiciansfriend.



Which ones are you referring to? The 57-7H, 66-7H are $156 direct from EMG.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 31, 2013)

The 81, 85, and 60, the ones I want.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 1, 2013)

anyone know If I can go into like L&M and place an order for these yet? (Im getting a 55-7/66-7 set)

and anyone know if I need long shaft or short shaft pots for an Ibanez ARZ307? Its tough to tell because I dont have any spare pots to compare against


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 2, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> and anyone know if I need long shaft or short shaft pots for an Ibanez ARZ307? Its tough to tell because I dont have any spare pots to compare against



FWIW I ordered small shaft pots when I put the 81/60s in my Ibanez ART120.


----------



## yellow (Apr 4, 2013)

My 81-8/85-8 set is on the way!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 4, 2013)

damn. Im still waiting to order a set from my L&M. theyre not in the system yet


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 4, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> damn. Im still waiting to order a set from my L&M. theyre not in the system yet



tis the BS we Canadians deal with


----------



## Seanthesheep (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty much. They did tell me since it came out at namm, ot should be any week now that theyll update the system, so theyll be available for ordering


----------



## BusinessMan (Apr 8, 2013)

Still can't decide between the 81-7 or keeping my 707


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 8, 2013)

Try the 18V mod with it. If not, try the 81-7. It's a drop-in replacement.


----------



## Watty (Apr 8, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Which ones are you referring to? The 57-7H, 66-7H are $156 direct from EMG.



This seems ridiculous given that BKP's are $135 a pop now, albeit uncovered.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 13, 2013)

They will be had for slightly less from retailers, these are EMG prices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like the 66-7H and 57-7H are almost ready for shipping.



> First batch of 57-7H and 66-7H are almost ready for you! What 7 string guitar(s) are you thinking these will look awesome in?
> 
> (Left to right the finishes are: Gold, 2 rows of Black Chrome, and a full tray of Brushed Chrome)









They also said they're going to be available from retailers soon:



> You can order here direct from our site to start as these might take a minute to get out to all the dealer and distribiutors.



And someone asked about the soapbar versions:



> Working on that. Once we have all of the Metal Works versions out and rolling through production we will focus on that as well.


----------



## potatohead (Apr 20, 2013)

The want is strong


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweetwater has some of the 6-string Metalworks pickups on their site.

$120 for the standard ones
EMG 81 Active Humbucking Guitar Pickup (Black Chrome) | Sweetwater.com

$130 for the X-series
EMG 60X Active Humbucker Guitar Pickup (Chrome) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Apr 23, 2013)

Just to be clear, the 7-string metal works pickups will not fit in the EMG standard soapbar routing without looking hideous. But, they'll fit fine in 7-string passive routes, correct?


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 24, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Just to be clear, the 7-string metal works pickups will not fit in the EMG standard soapbar routing without looking hideous. But, they'll fit fine in 7-string passive routes, correct?



Metal Works is passive cover size which will always have the H in the title and will require a tiny tiny bit more room in the corners. Exact same as BKP covers.

As far as I know, the 57-7/66-7 will be available in the soapbar size at some point, but I dont think any time very soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2013)

Aww. No soapbar metal works?


----------



## JMP2203 (Apr 29, 2013)

$130 free ship on ebay (7 string)

EMG 85 7XH Brushed Chrome Metal Works Series 7 String Pickup | eBay

sadly still no 57-7h or 66-7h


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 5, 2013)

Ok. From the 57-7H data sheet, the width of the top of the pickup is 3.125" (bottom may even get as wide as 3.150"). 

Now, by measuring the dimensions of the pickup cavity of an Ibanez RG7421. I don't have it (not yet anyway) but I measured it from images and rescaled it knowing that the width of the neck at the last fret is 68 mm.

To make a long story short, the 7-string passive route seems to be only *2.7"* wide. This means one needs to route as much as *0.425"* (and maybe even more at the bottom) to install the new EMGs. If you own ANY 7-string w/ passive pickups, please feel free to measure the cavity and correct my "guesstimation".

The question is, does there exist any routing templates for this dimension? Without a template, I doubt the routing will be even from both sides. Any ideas?

*EDIT:* Actually the passive cavity is *3.09"* wide which brings the amount to route to *0.035"*, still to make it a clean job, what would you do?


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 5, 2013)

If I get the chance tomorrow, Ill bust out a measuring tape on my ARZ307


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2013)

Javier with the 57-8H/66-8H and 81-8H/60-8H set.


----------



## teleofseven (May 10, 2013)

still don't see these being sold on thomann...


----------



## yellow (May 10, 2013)

My custom 81-8/85-8 are almost done (again) and I CANT WAIT. EMGs gotta new endorsee!


----------



## teleofseven (Jul 4, 2013)

so are the 7 string versions only going to be available from emg themselves, or can i perhaps one day buy them from a local dealer?

or is this just regular emg: " yeah yeah,they're shipping out on april" as in april 2063...?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 4, 2013)

teleofseven said:


> so are the 7 string versions only going to be available from emg themselves, or can i perhaps one day buy them from a local dealer?
> 
> or is this just regular emg: " yeah yeah,they're shipping out on april" as in april 2063...?



You cant get anything directly from EMG unless you have an artist relationship or are a dealer.

Are they still not available through dealers or online?


----------



## sweepingDemon (Jul 4, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> You cant get anything directly from EMG unless you have an artist relationship or are a dealer.
> 
> Are they still not available through dealers or online?


 
your talking bs, they have a store on their website were you can buy shit


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 4, 2013)

OK then. It must be a new option. I never knew about it. I wonder if its cheaper though to go through a dealer?


----------



## teleofseven (Jul 4, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I wonder if its cheaper though to go through a dealer?





edit. or wait... i actually misread that. YES, they're most likely cheaper from a retailer.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 16, 2013)

Do we have any word from EMG on soap bar metalworks yet?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Nov 16, 2013)

I haven't heard anything new. I'd wait for Winter NAMM in Jan. 2014. If they don't have it shown there, I'd say don't hold your breath for it.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 22, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I haven't heard anything new. I'd wait for Winter NAMM in Jan. 2014. If they don't have it shown there, I'd say don't hold your breath for it.



Uggggh EMG just take my money already

I want a soapbar 7 57/66 so bad, brushed black chrome please!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2013)

Could always get pickup rings for the EMGs to cover up the holes left by the EMGs. 

...Wait.


----------



## potatohead (Nov 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Could always get pickups for the EMGs to cover up the holes left by the EMGs.
> 
> ...Wait.



Well bring out pickup the metal if tomorrow money yes!!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 6, 2013)

EMG apparently has updated the web site, I think it is more organized now. Yet there is still nothing on the soapbar versions of the 57-7/66-7/85-7.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Dec 6, 2013)

When I emailed them about any other soapbar pickups, and the 57/66 line the email back was, well... they didn't tell me anything useful or that made me want to go buy the pickups more. Which sucks because I really like some EMG's


----------



## ERGonomic (Dec 6, 2013)

yellow said:


> My custom 81-8/85-8 are almost done (again)


 
i saw your NPD 81-8/85-8 thread. how are they and do you know if more soapbar versions will eventually be made? many here seem to want to these metalworks in soapbar too. thanks


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2013)

He's permabanned so don't expect an answer.

When he had it, he kept bragging about how they're unique and how he's the only person getting them. Then again, he was known for being an ego-filled .... so I'd take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## ERGonomic (Dec 6, 2013)

taken, but still...wish there was more info somewhere cuz those pics and the pup colors were for real. oh well, emg has a habit of screwing up till they pick up the pieces dont they? thanks for the reply jazz


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 6, 2013)

ERGonomic said:


> taken, but still...wish there was more info somewhere cuz those pics and the pup colors were for real. oh well, emg has a habit of screwing up till they pick up the pieces dont they? thanks for the reply jazz



Give EMG a call then, they have a phone number listed on their web page (707) 525 9941. The sales person was super helpful when I called them once regarding an order I made.


----------



## ERGonomic (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks stuck, I called and they said that those soapbar 81-8/85-8 are real (I linked the thread), but he said they aren't making those at the moment, but they may eventually. So who knows?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 9, 2013)

^ Unfortunately in EMG's lingo this probably means several years in the future, if ever.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, breaking news (if no one had beat me to it yet ). I was checking EMG's web page today and I found these 

57-7






66-7





They sell for $129.99, $17 cheaper than the MetalWorks counterparts, and they seem to be in-stock at EMG's online shop, wow! They also made a 57-8, 66-8 in the soapbar format as well. AWESOME!!!


----------



## JMP2203 (Dec 23, 2013)

great, they just need to releace a 707 in H housing


----------



## ERGonomic (Dec 25, 2013)

yellovw just replied in your other thread, hes back it seems. im seeing if hes interested in seelin them because they are the 1 pup i want and theres onle 1 around. im awaiting his response.


----------



## teleofseven (Feb 25, 2014)

so are any retailers selling these in europe yet?


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 25, 2014)

teleofseven said:


> so are any retailers selling these in europe yet?



I am not sure, but my brother in Sweden bought them from an EMG dealer in US on Ebay. He received them within a week. 

*EDIT: *Thomann UK has them, here: EMG 57-7 Humbucker Black - Thomann UK


----------



## teleofseven (Mar 7, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I am not sure, but my brother in Sweden bought them from an EMG dealer in US on Ebay. He received them within a week.
> 
> *EDIT: *Thomann UK has them, here: EMG 57-7 Humbucker Black - Thomann UK



thaaats not a metal works pickup mate. 

it would be ok to order them from the us IF there was no import taxes...


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2014)

I hoped they would reveal a "Dev Set" at NAMM...all things pointed to it, with his custom Metal Works covers and doing all the recent videos for them. Wasn't meant to be though :-( I'll keep hoping.


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 7, 2014)

The Dev Set is just and 81 bridge and 66 neck. I doubt they'll do one with the logo, they seem to be just for him, though I think Dave might have a DTP logo'd 81 in his Panthera, but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Tesla (Mar 9, 2014)

Sicarius said:


> The Dev Set is just and 81 bridge and 66 neck. I doubt they'll do one with the logo, they seem to be just for him, though I think Dave might have a DTP logo'd 81 in his Panthera, but I can't remember for sure.



Yeah I know. He did say he was using a passive neck pup in his newest (Ziltoid) guitar, which I thought was odd. Seems he's also changed to a 57 in the bridge of his Open C Mayfield, according to the latest EMG video anyway.


----------



## JP7 (Mar 9, 2014)

CHRYS ROCKS! I have a brushed gold set of 57/66 7 string set going in my Regius 7 ill share pics and clips when it's done!


----------

